# Arrows for 45# Samick Sage



## BowmanJay (Jan 1, 2007)

You say durability, but aluminums are not necessarily durable as compared to good carbons. If you are just learning and miss often you run the chance of bending those aluminum arrows. I have never really been a fan of them, I think there are plenty of good carbon choices out there. As far as your choices, it sounds like for now you should just get them built for you and be done with it. You should be looking for arrows in the 55-60 lb spine range to start and tune from there....


----------



## ebayollis (Jun 19, 2008)

try some 30" 2213's fletched with some 5" feathers as a place to start...I have the same bow but 28" 50lb and they shoot great so i bet theyll be close for you...Viper1 can tell you better than I can


----------



## tamusdh (Jul 21, 2005)

I have the same bow you have. My draw is 29". Currently shooting 2016 at 30" with 4" shield fletching, 125 field point. Elevated hoyt flipper style rest. They shoot like darts. Started off with 1916 as what Viper recomended, just cut a little bit shorter. Worked just fine. Switched to the 2016 due to readly available. Honestly could not really tell much of a difference. Both tuned well. Since you are shooting 1" longer draw might try the gamegetter 2016 (500 spine) . Cheap and for practice work great. Also, my brace is at 8.25". That seemed to be the point that it liked the most.

If you live near a Cabelas or Bass Pro you can get the aluminum arrows "ready to shoot" at a good price. Smallest they had though was the 2016. 3 rivers would be another good dealer. Have not used carbons with my recurve yet as I was learning to the shoot the recurve and was prepaired to damage some arrows. Alluminum seemed the best bang for your buck. They also turned pretty durable and was able to keep the weight where I wanted it. A good point about aluminum is that I saved my slightly bent shafts to work on form and release. Not realy worried about where the arrow went as I would stand about 10 feet from the target to do this. I would not try this with a damaged carbon!


----------



## Dry Feather (Sep 16, 2010)

I would go with a smaller outside diameter arrow like the 2016 or 2018. They seem to fly better from any shelf bow. You go too large, and your longer shots will be harder to compensate for. For a tip, go no lighter than 125 grains, and 145 grains would be your best weight for you shooting 45-50# bow.


----------



## Bamacrazy (Dec 20, 2005)

I shoot 2018 with 125 grain points @30" out of my old Indian recurve. It's rated at #45 @28" as well.


----------



## goofyfoot2001 (Aug 1, 2014)

I can only ever fine 100 grain field tips. It's very annoying.


----------



## Easykeeper (Jan 2, 2003)

goofyfoot2001 said:


> I can only ever fine 100 grain field tips. It's very annoying.


Here you go, up to 300 grains...http://search.3riversarchery.com/buy/broadheads-points/field-points/screw-in-field-points


----------

